# Praktikumstouren MTB-Guide in Ausbildung



## eifeler-71 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin DIMB-Trailscout und habe mich auch schon für die Guide Ausbildung angemeldet. Hierfür muß ich 2 Praktikumstouren anbieten.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust mitzufahren?
Starten werde ich in Daun auf dem Parkplatz am Gemündner Maar. 
Anspruch an die Kondition: mittel
Anspruch an Fahrtechnik: hoch (wegen Lieserpfad)
Reine Fahrtzeit: 3 Stunden
Länge: 46km
Höhenmeter: 868
Mögliche Termine: 03.07., 04.07., 11.07., 17.07., 18.07.
Uhrzeit: jeweils um 9:30 Uhr

Ich würde mich über regen Zuspruch freuen.
Hier meine e-Mail Adresse: [email protected]


----------



## tommybgoode (2. Juli 2010)

Ich bin die nächsten Tage in Daun und hätte somit am 4.7. Zeit und Lust. Was verstehst Du denn unter hohem technischen Anspruch?
Ich würde mal sagen, dass ich auf S2-Niveau fahre. S3 darf vielleicht auch mal dabei sein. Aber so genau lassen sich die Stufen ja auch nicht definieren.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifeler-71 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo tommybgoode,
mit S2 und teilweise S3-Niveau kommt auf dem Lieserpfad gut voran.
Es gibt aber Stellen, da sollt man sein Bike sehr gut beherrschen.
Damit eine Praktikumstour von der DIMB anerkannt wird, müssen mindestens 3 teilnehmen.
Kommst du alleine, oder bringst du noch Freunde mit?


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Juli 2010)

eifeler-71 schrieb:


> Kommst du alleine, oder bringst du noch Freunde mit?



Fahre zu den Schwiegereltern. Also mit Frau und Kind, aber ohne Bike-Begleitung. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand. Dann wäre ich dabei!


----------



## eifeler-71 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo tommybgood,

leider hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet. Die Tour fällt damit aus.
Aber wenn du noch einmal hier in die Eifel kommen möchtest stehe ich dir gerne als MTB-Guide zur Verfügung.


----------



## tommybgoode (3. Juli 2010)

eifeler-71 schrieb:


> Hallo tommybgood,
> 
> leider hat sich keiner mehr gemeldet. Die Tour fällt damit aus.
> Aber wenn du noch einmal hier in die Eifel kommen möchtest stehe ich dir gerne als MTB-Guide zur Verfügung.



Kann gut sein, dass ich in ein paar Wochen mal wieder da bin. Ich schreib' dann mal wieder ...

Hast Du die Tour vielleicht als gpx-Datei? Mir fehlen hier in der Region noch ein paar nette Strecken. Das Konzept des Trailpark mit den kombinierbaren Teilstrecken finde ich zwar super. Aber leider sind die Strecken doch eher für den Familienausflug geeignet. (Oder ich hatte einfach die falschen Abschnitte...)

Gruß, Tom


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
leider habe ich diesen Thread erst zu spät gesehen. Wollte eigentlich schon immer mal den Lieserpfad fahren.
Leider bin ich bis einschließlich August zeitlich durch Diplomklausuren ziemlich eingeschränkt, so dass es bei mir erst im September klappen könnte.

Wolltest du den Pfad von Daun bis Wittlich durch fahren? Wie genau kann man sich den Pfad vorstellen? Eher ein Auf und Ab oder auch mal längere Abfahrten?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## eifeler-71 (6. Juli 2010)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das Konzept des Trailpark mit den kombinierbaren Teilstrecken finde ich zwar super. Aber leider sind die Strecken doch eher für den Familienausflug geeignet. (Oder ich hatte einfach die falschen Abschnitte...)


Vereinzelt gibt es Abschnitte, die an einen Trail erinnern. Ich bin selber schon die Tour 1 Gerolstein "Pelmer Runde" (73,4km, 2014HM) gefahren.
Damals hatte ich noch kein GPS-Gerät und empfand die gesamte Strecke schlecht ausgeschildert und langweilig. Viele Kilometer Waldautobahn. 



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass ich in ein paar Wochen mal wieder da bin.


Meld dich einfach dann bei mir und ich zeige dir Trails, die sich lohnen gefahren zu werden.


----------



## eifeler-71 (6. Juli 2010)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider habe ich diesen Thread erst zu spät gesehen. Wollte eigentlich schon immer mal den Lieserpfad fahren.
> Leider bin ich bis einschließlich August zeitlich durch Diplomklausuren ziemlich eingeschränkt, so dass es bei mir erst im September klappen könnte.


 
Vom 24. - 26.09. habe ich Mountainbiker aus dem Sauerland hier in die Eifel eingeladen. Die entgültige Zusage fehlt noch aber ich denke das die kommen werden. Du kannst dich gerne anschliessen. Ich kann dir auch eine sehr gute und günstige Unterkunft besorgen.
Falls du nicht an diesem Wochenende können solltest, stehe ich dir gerne an einem anderem WE im September zur Verfügung. Meld dich einfach.



sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wolltest du den Pfad von Daun bis Wittlich durch fahren? Wie genau kann man sich den Pfad vorstellen? Eher ein Auf und Ab oder auch mal längere Abfahrten?


 
Es ist eher ein Auf und Ab. Von Wittlich aus gefahren ist der Lieserpfad vor und hinter Manderscheid technisch anspruchsvoll. 
Ich fahre den Lieserpfad 20 bis 30 mal im Jahr. Teilweise auch nur abschnittsweise. Daher kenne ich viele Ein- und Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten. Wenn du möchtest können wir auch komplett von Daun bis Wittlich fahren. Kein Problem.


----------



## tommybgoode (6. Juli 2010)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Wolltest du den Pfad von Daun bis Wittlich durch fahren? Wie genau kann man sich den Pfad vorstellen? Eher ein Auf und Ab oder auch mal längere Abfahrten?


Bin heute von Daun bis Manderscheid gefahren und dann auf Trailpark-Abschnitten zurück.
Vor allem kurz vor Manderscheid ist's echt nett. Ansonsten gibt es auch ein paar nette Teilstücke. Herunterladen kann man den Lieserpfad übrigens unter http://www.eifelverein.de/go/wanderwege-details/3_erft_lieser_mosel_weg_(3).html



eifeler-71 schrieb:


> Meld dich einfach dann bei mir und ich zeige dir Trails, die sich lohnen gefahren zu werden.


Gerne, immerhin habe ich heute mal ein paar einzelne Abschnitte gefunden, die mit meinem geliebten Pfälzer Wald um Neustadt mithalten kann.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## RC_GOHSTBiker (25. Juli 2010)

hallo ich würde gerne mal mit fahren
 ist bei euch helm pflicht oder so 
und was brauch ich denn noch alles so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

